# Entrada Stereo Blaupunkt



## forwin98 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola cómo están, espero que bien  

Tengo en el coche un stereo que no tiene entrada auxiliar para conectarle un celular o un MP3, por ejemplo.

Yo quiero saber cuál es el integrado que amplifica la señal para poder conectarle los tres cables stereo para mi mp3...

No sé si puedo hacer esto pero ya me diran....aquí dejo un link con el diagrama de mi teka...a ver si algun buen hombre me echa un cable plis  

http://codedradio.información/manuals/blaupunkt/c32-2.pdf

....Gracias....


----------



## lobito (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola amigo. No te saldría mejor montar, o comprar, un pequeño transmisor FM al que conectarle lo que quieras, y sintonizando la misma frecuencia en el receptor (Autoestereo), escucharlo con calidad y sin mas dilaciones?
Yo iba a montarme uno pero vi en una tienda uno con frecuencia y volumen ajustable  por 5 €. Te va a resultar mas facil, pero si de todas maneras quieres hacerlo con un cable, te intentaremos ayudar.
Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## unleased! (Jun 27, 2009)

Una cosa mariposa: Estás seguro que no tiene entrada de audio por la parte trasera?

Según lo que veo en el plano hay unos conectores en el chasis, (que también conectan con los A.O. BA4558f) que conectan a las entradas del amplificador (TDA7560).

Saludos.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 27, 2009)

Quizas tengas el mismo problema que yo, tengo un estereo con una entrada DIN que utiliza un protocolo M-Bus y con este se habilitan las entradas auxiliares que originalmente son de la caja de discos, no se, quizas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/protocolo-mbus-1357/


----------



## forwin98 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sí tal vez sería mas fácil comprar un transmisor fm y listo! pero nada más fácil que tener el cable listo para conectar el mp3; además sinceramente me gusta hacer mis propias cosas y meterme un poco en electrónica y hasta me puede salir más barato si es que no quemo el Blaupunkt   

El equipo de audio tiene salidas aux en la parte trasera, no son DiN, pero al conectarle un mp3 por ejemplo, y buscar la entrada aux con el boton del CD como dice el manual, no lo detecta, osea que no está habilitada la salida aux para este modelo de Blaupunkt (esto es lo que dice el manual, y desgraciadamente lo comprobé)

Entonces lo que entiendo (si es que no estoy flojo de ideas ) es que tengo que hacerle la salida yo mismo, pero no se si el equipo la dectara solo a la entrada aux o seguira en el modo radio...se entiende? sino pregunten, soy consiente que puedo explicarme mal   

En el caso que no detecte la entrada que yo le haga voy a tener que hacer lo que dice "lobito" y chau problema.
Gracias


----------



## andreslazari (Dic 22, 2009)

Jajaja acabo de leer esto... y espero que no hallas quemado tu blaupunkt porque lo unico que te falto hacer a mi entender es activar el modo auxiliar desde el menu XD! Saludos.


----------



## forwin98 (Ago 30, 2011)

Increible después de casi dos años busco lo mismo por google.....y encuentro mi post!!! jaja.   .
Alguien hizo algo parecido a lo que pregunté aquella vez??
andreslazari este blaupunkt no permite esa configuracion.


----------



## jmgm (Ago 30, 2011)

por lo que veo en los planos tiene 2 A.O 4558 y un tda 7560. Por detras tiene salida de audio auxiliar,pero eso no te vale. Hace tiempo hice un ampli con estos A.O y creo que tambien era este tda,le puse una entrada auxiliar para nivel bajo con unos RCA, a mi me funcionaba bien,pero en tu caso;como controlarias el audio de salida? quiero decir que si estas escuchando un cd o la fm,como cambias a aux( mp3 o lo que quieras poner)?


----------

